# Here's a few fish, dog, and my 2nd home in the country photos.



## woodrookie (Jan 25, 2007)

A decent smallie, in a pea soup fog. We had to fish, we couldn't find our way back in.






19 lb salmon caught out of my 16 footer without downriggers.





A nice pike I caught on opening day of the season. Whew, I was a fat [email protected]@ before losing 120 lbs.






My son with a lake trout in some miserable weather on Little Traverse Bay,Michigan




Here's my baby..my 5 year old lab "Maxwell"






My place "up north". Not a very good view but I like the picture.





My "mountain"


----------



## woodrookie (Jan 25, 2007)

Now what the heck happend to the pictures? They were there last night.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 25, 2007)

woodrookie said:


> Now what the heck happend to the pictures? They were there last night.



Try putting the pictures somewhere that doesn't require a login. Like flickr or photobucket.


----------



## kevinj (Jan 25, 2007)

Where abouts in MI are you? 
Those clouds look familiar.
I'm from the Rockford area.
Good photos too.


----------



## woodrookie (Jan 25, 2007)

About 3 miles outside of Petosky. Yeah those were some unusual cloud formations. Raining like heck one minute and sun out the next. I miss a lot of rain at times. The thunderheads in the summer will form a few more miles inland, and I get the back side being lite up by the sun coming from the west. Pretty cool stuff at times. This time it was just a windy cold front coming off of Lake Michigan causing those clouds.


----------



## FDB (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice fish, how is the salmon fishing out that way? I heard the steelhead are a little fatter and lazier than the runs we have up here.


----------



## woodrookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think we have anything close with the salmon fishing here compared to the salmon fishing out there, but they get alot of guys out on the big lakes going after them and they bring a lot of needed money to the harbor towns with fisherman spending in the different towns. Overall it was a good year with the level of fishing depending the bait fish numbers.
I'm more of an inland lake walleye fisherman now, but it's good to get out on the big lake, weather permitting, to see if I still have it. Used to mainly focus on the salmon but sort of gave it up for the walleyes.


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2007)

wow nice catch,aaa Petosky,i cant remember the last time i was kicked in the petosky,but ya know it been a long time eh, great fish what part up north is yer place, ?above the bridge?belo.......?


----------



## woodrookie (Feb 11, 2007)

Just a couple miles east of Petosky......Little Traverse has had a couple of good sized runs that last couple of years, and the news is getting out with guys looking for quieter locations to fish then the circus ports of Ludington or Manistee.


----------



## FDB (Feb 13, 2007)

woodrookie said:


> and the news is getting out with guys looking for quieter locations to fish then the circus ports of Ludington or Manistee.




We call those combat fisheriesaround here LOL.


----------



## woodrookie (Feb 13, 2007)

FDB said:


> We call those combat fisheriesaround here LOL.



That sums it up...lol

10 years of Lake Erie walleye fishing, and 20 years of salmon trolling or river fishing was enough for me. Let the younger guys have at it. I'd rather get up before dawn, slide on down to the lake down the road and troll Rap's for shallow feeding walleyes anyday, and be off of the lake before the jet skiers even think about taking their morning dump.


----------



## FDB (Feb 14, 2007)

Not too many oppurtunities for Walleye around these parts but over in eastern washington there's quite a bit more. Thought about learning the lakes a little more but I dont think my wife would appreciate me trying to learn a new fishery, and buying new gear.


----------



## SawWitch (May 2, 2007)

Fishing has been me and Troll's big hobby for many years. 
It's a very fine and nice hobby. We were fishing both in some river and in the sea. 
We were fishing with fishing rod, with multiplikator snell. I miss all the fishingexcurcion.
But now we have other interesting, chainsaw and wood, cutting woods. I love that too.

I think we have to take "free" from sawing a little while, and go fishing. We have about 30 fishing rod, maybe more. Poor fishing rod, they stay all alone in the cellar, no one use them........  :bang:


----------

